# الان تحميل Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Beta



## Yes_Or_No (21 يوليو 2007)

*DownLoad Now  *

*Part1*

*Part2*

*Part3*

Part4

Part5

Part6

Part 7​*Part8*

*Overview*

*We are pleased to inform you that your rights to use the software downloaded from this site has been extended until March 13, 2008, which is also when the time-sensitive functionality will stop running. Other than this date change in Sections 3 and 4 of the Microsoft Software License Terms that accompany this software, all other terms and conditions in it will continue to apply.*

Visual Studio Code Name “Orcas” delivers on Microsoft’s vision of smart client applications by enabling developers to rapidly create connected applications that deliver the highest quality rich user experiences. This new version enables any size organization to rapidly create more secure, manageable, and more reliable applications that take advantage of Windows Vista, 2007 Office System and the Web. By building these new types of applications, organizations will find it easier than ever before to capture and analyze information so that they can make effective business decisions. 
For an overview of Visual Studio Code Name “Orcas” and to see the list of features that are available in this beta release please review the Visual Studio Code Name “Orcas” Overview Whitepaper located here 

This beta release is available in English and Japanese only. 

This beta targets early adopters of the Microsoft technology, platform, and tools offerings. It enables developers to experience the upcoming toolset and underlying platform improvements. We designed this release to enable developers to try out new technology and product changes, but not to build production systems. This limitation is fully covered in the EULA that accompanies this beta. 

*Note: *When uninstalling this beta release existing Visual Studio and .NET *****work installations may be affected. Please check the ReadMe file for more information​*System Requirements*


*Supported Operating Systems: *Windows Server 2003; Windows Vista; Windows XP
*Processor: *1.6GHz Pentium III+

*RAM:* 1 GB of available physical RAM*
* The amount of physical RAM depends on what applications are running on the client machine. You can use the Task Manager to identify how much physical RAM is available on your machine. Running applications other than VirtualPC will consume available physical RAM​


----------

